# Lionel 6220 Bell Ringer Diesel



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

It was running ok but not real fast even on full speed. Then I decided to adjust the bell which was weak. While I had the cab off I decided to lube the drive gears and wheels. When I got it back on the track it barley ran. Then I noticed the wheels slipping. I cleaned the track and wheels to be sure it wasn't just slippery.
If I lift the cab the wheels spin at full speed. It seems like it isn't making good contact with the track.
I included a pic. The geared wheels turn freely but I'm not sure how the opposite wheels are supposed to operate. They seem to be independent of the geared wheels. They turn on their own. Is that how they are supposed to work or is something wrong?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would say to clean the track and wheels good with alcohol to get the oil off. The train has magnatration, I belive and should run well. Oil seems like the culprit. Oh, and run it a bit off the track in case the switcher is applying new oil to the track as it runs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One thing to check on that locomotive is on the motor truck it has a magnet glued on to it to create magna-traction.
Not like the original magna-traction with the axles.
Sometimes a wheel has excessive play and rubs against the magnet acting as a brake.

They say to take the plain wheel off and add 1 or 2 thrust washers (part # 671m-19) between the rubbing wheel and the axle bushing.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I forgot about that ed. Nice.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 6220 Bell Ringer*

Both good suggestions. I'll keep cleaning the wheels and track as I think I over lubed. As far as removing the wheel I'm a little reluctant as aren't they pressed on? I've read about that magnet issue and always suspected a problem because it never ran at full speed. I would think at full throttle it would fly around the track.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 6220 Bell Ringer*

I'm starting to suspect that the axles and/or wheels are worn and not grabbing as they turn loose and the geared wheels don't turn the free wheels. Is there a fix for this other than replacement?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown, what exactly isnt grabbing? Your power truck looked ok? Check the gears for ware and or broken parts. Is it the worm gear? If I get time ill do a breakdown on mine in a few days! Ive been puting it off for too long. Mabey it will help you. Hopefully ill get the time on thursday. Stay tuned.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 6220*

I'm at a loss. The wheels turn and the motor tuns, but ever so slow. Lack of power even when off the track. The wheels only turn in one direction, is that normal?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lack of power and gears not grabbing are different. We will solve it. Just not tonight. They should turn, a bit hard in each direction. There might be a washer in there. Im not sure. Ill look up the specks and take mine out too. Working tomorrow, so Thursday.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 6220*

Ok, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok Newtown, I started up a cleaning thread in the o scale section. More lionel people there check out the magnet. Does your truck have one or is it the older model. Notice it touching the wheels?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 6220*

I think I have the version where the axles are magnetized. One thing I noticed was that when you turn the geared wheels one of the non-geared wheels does not move or moves only slightly. Is it possible the axle is stripped and not sending torque to the opposite wheels?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, slightly confused. There are five gears in the power truck. Both axles have gears. If one isn't turning thats bad. But from the picture you posted the gears look ok. Turn the wheels, see if all the teeth are on the cogs. If they are time to look at the worm gear.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 6220*

The gears and gear wheels look ok. What looks wrong is the wheels on the other side don't turn when the geared wheels are turned. Are they independent of each other? I thought when you turn the geared wheels the other side wheels should be forced to turn also. It looks to me that the opposite wheels are stripped on the axles.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have that 6220, but by the looks of the picture of the axle it looks like the wheel shouldn't spin on the axle like you're saying. It is pressed on and the axle has slots.
I would say either the wheel slots are stripped or the axle slots are.
I would think the wheels would go before the axle?

Maybe someone tried to forcefully turn them once?

I don't think your going to "fix" this like you did with the rest.
Your actually going to have to fix this one. 

Pull the plain wheels off and look, you have a small puller?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 6220*

Well, I can easily pull the loose wheels off by hand, so I guess that's the problem. I'm going to the Allentown train show next weekend and I'll look for a replacement (and I'll be looking for a 6220) Sometimes it's easier to just buy another loco if you don't mind spending the money. These fetch a good price but stuff isn't selling too quickly, I guess because of the economy. Maybe I can get a buy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How do the axles look? The slots?
How does the inside of the wheel look? Now that it is off.

Heck Joe, just get some crazy glue. :thumbsup:
If the wheels are shot you're not going to hurt them anymore, and if you need to there must be some chemical that will clean the glue off of the axles should that come up.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*lionel 6220*

I think I tried crazy glue but I'll give it another try. I'll examine the axles and wheels more closely and see what gives. I might even try some loctite. It will either work or I'll just replace them.
I'll let you know the outcome.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown, if the wheels are loose you can try this. Take off the wheels , take a pair of vice grips and create some groves in the axle. The teeth on the vice grips will make lines on the Axel for wheels to bind too. Next , use epoxy or gorilla glue. If the holes in the wheels are too big I would use plumbers epoxy puddy. It looks like clay and will fill in the enlarged hole.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 6220*

These are some good suggestions that I will try today. I'll let it cure overnight and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> These are some good suggestions that I will try today. I'll let it cure overnight and keep my fingers crossed.


What did you use?
A little dab of JB weld might have worked too.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*lionel 6220*

I think I'll try some Gorilla glue. That stuff is pretty serious.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> I think I'll try some Gorilla glue. That stuff is pretty serious.


The Gorilla glue expands a lot. Just use a little bit. After it dries you can clean the overflow easy with a dremal tool.

I think JB weld would have been stronger. And if you ever have the need to remove the wheels a small puller should break the JB weld. A little heat before removing the JB weld loosens it up.

I tried the high temperature JB on a transfer tube on the barbecue gas grill. (good for 600 degrees it says) I let it cure for a week, it was rock solid a nice fix.
Until I fired the grill up and a few short minutes it melted and fell off. I only preheated to 400 degrees but I guess the grill itself gets a lot hotter?
Remember heat if you ever have to break a JB weld fix.

Do they make Gorilla glue for metal? I wonder if the wood type will work with metal?
Their site, http://www.gorillatough.com/


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 6220*

The Gorilla epoxy looks like the best choice. I'll pick some up later today.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> The Gorilla epoxy looks like the best choice. I'll pick some up later today.


I was just watching the site, I never knew they have gorilla super glue.
I am only used the wood glue so far. I wonder if the super glue expands like the wood glue?

When you say gorilla epoxy which one is that?
I will go back and look too.

Edit,
I found it, I never saw that either, the clear gorilla tape looks like a good repair tape to have too.
I will have to keep those in mind if I ever need something like that.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Liuonel 6220*

You're not going to believe this one. I spoke to a guy selling on Ebay. He said to take the truck off and soak it in hot water with detergent. I actually put in in boiling water and chunks of gunk floated to the top. I then cleaned the wheels and tightened the track.
It's pulling three passenger cars with ease and at a pretty good clip, although I think it could be going faster at top speed, but it's not hesitating or stopping and that's good enough for me.
Thanks for your help as I think gluing the wheels also helped.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> You're not going to believe this one. I spoke to a guy selling on Ebay. He said to take the truck off and soak it in hot water with detergent. I actually put in in boiling water and chunks of gunk floated to the top. I then cleaned the wheels and tightened the track.
> It's pulling three passenger cars with ease and at a pretty good clip, although I think it could be going faster at top speed, but it's not hesitating or stopping and that's good enough for me.
> Thanks for your help as I think gluing the wheels also helped.


You set the whole truck in the hot water?
For how long?
I hoped you re lubed it afterwards.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 6220*

Yep, in boiling water for about ten minutes and of course I lubed it afterwords, but the guy assured me it wouldn't hurt it and he was right. I listened because he sounded like he knew a lot about trains. She's running better than ever, smooth and fast. Must have been clogged with old grease and who knows what else.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I take bare trucks and use carb or brake cleaner to flush out all the old grease and dirt, then I relube then.

If you go with the water option, you should make SURE they're thoroughly rinsed and also bake the moisture out so you don't get internal rusting.


----------

